# where to buy T5HO bulbs online?



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

BigAls sells bulbs so expensive. do you guys have any online site to suggest? I want to buy 2-4 T5HO 36" 6700k bulbs. Thx.


----------



## nnichol70 (Jun 5, 2009)

you can get it from the hydrophonic stores.

in mississauga try this http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Mississauga/Second-Nature-Hydroponics/1840683.html

I got a 48" Ho t5 6400K for 15$


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks. I got 48" bulbs from them too. but they don't have 36" for sale unfortunately.

by the way, hydroponics in Markham only sells 48" T5HO for $12.5.



nnichol70 said:


> you can get it from the hydrophonic stores.
> 
> in mississauga try this http://www.yellowpages.ca/bus/Ontario/Mississauga/Second-Nature-Hydroponics/1840683.html
> 
> I got a 48" Ho t5 6400K for 15$


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Try MOPS.ca:

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...nt.html?L+scstore+xhst1542ff814981+1255727482


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

most fish stores will have them no problem, you can try north american fish breeders, luckys aquarium, Sea-u-marine....he may or may not have 6700k, but 10k for sure... you can always call places and ask prices before hand..... you won't find 36" bulbs for under $20 a piece though


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> you won't find 36" bulbs for under $20 a piece though


+1.

The only time you'll find really cheap bulbs is during sales at teh LFS. NAFB has them occaisionally, but it's usually the SW directed bulbs.

Getting them online isn't always cheaper too, as the extra costs associated with shipping thin glass tubes usually negates the $2 or $3 you save per bulb.


----------

